# Loft design ideas...



## abates99 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone this is my first post. 
I am in the loft planning stage, and I was thinking that I would put my aviary on the front with a door that could be left open so the birds could go outside when they wanted. My plan is to put my trap on the side so the birds could return, but the remaining birds and those who have returned could go into the aviary when they wish, of course I understand there would be times that the aviary would be closed to them. Any thoughts on this plan? Is it the correct thing to do?
Thanks.


----------

